# Daniel Wellington.



## theace (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello. Have been using the forum for a few weeks now but this is my first post here.

I am looking for a dress watch with a small budget. Have decided on a Daniel Wellington watch. However, I have a problem. The problem is that i've narrowed down to the two watches. One is the silver and the other is the rose gold. I don't mind any strap for the watch because I will also be adding a black leather + brown leather soon. 

I have little to no experience on watches and how best to match them. Would appreciate if somebody would help me out on this. 

The use for the watch is casual + formal as I will alternate between the straps. Which color would be better suited for use both as a formal watch and casual? The silver or the rose gold? Which one would be better suited to wear with BOTH brown and black leather shoes?

Thank you.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Either will work for black and brown shoes. Just match the strap to the shoes. I prefer gold for a dress watch, but this watch is plated and that will wear off. For this piece I would go with stainless


----------



## theace (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you. I'll go with the Silver then. Out of stock at the moment but I can wait.

P.S. can't post links since only 1 post. But google search Daniel Wellington Silver or Rose Gold will show you the watches


----------



## JoeyBossi (Dec 23, 2014)

I would choose a classic brand, such as seiko, casio and even citizen. They have a few dress watches. DW is just a fashion brand, nothing sophisticated.


----------



## TeHamburglar (Aug 11, 2015)

Miyye said:


> I would choose a classic brand, such as seiko, casio and even citizen. They have a few dress watches. DW is just a fashion brand, nothing sophisticated.


I' have to disagree with your comment.

The brand doesn't determine how sophisticated a watch is, the look does. Unless you think a Seiko Tuna is more sophisticated than a DW based on name alone...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

theace said:


> The use for the watch is casual + formal as I will alternate between the straps. Which color would be better suited for use both as a formal watch and casual? The silver or the rose gold? Which one would be better suited to wear with BOTH brown and black leather shoes?
> Thank you.


You can rock a rosegold accented watch with both brown and black shoes. I do it all the time. If you're really concerned about using a RG watch with black shoes which by nature is brownish then you can opt for the black strap. If you're talking about a full rose gold watch then you'd need to look the part to pull it off. Like perhaps with a biz suit.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

The DW doesn't use sapphire, and they don't identify the movement (beyond 'Japanese quartz'). I worry less about the sapphire than some; this isn't a high-end piece, and it should be fine as it is. I don't like anonymity WRT the movement, altho I'm less worried about it with Japanese quartz. Might be a mistake, but I take that to mean Seiko or Miyota, most of the time. But I think that's the heart of the concern. 

For OP: I agree, go stainless, just to avoid any potential problems with plating. Gold vs. steel is not going to be relevant at this level; arguably gold might even be pretentious.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

TeHamburglar said:


> I' have to disagree with your comment.
> 
> The brand doesn't determine how sophisticated a watch is, the look does. Unless you think a Seiko Tuna is more sophisticated than a DW based on name alone...


Precisely a blue Orient Bambino is far more sophisticated than a steel Datejust.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Technically, DW is extremely cheap. A case study of doing a superb marketing campaign. Still they look ok-ish unlike many fashion watches.
Even so I urge you to check out one of the Orient Bambino variants.


----------



## jardel (Jan 30, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> Technically, DW is extremely cheap. A case study of doing a superb marketing campaign. Still they look ok-ish unlike many fashion watches.
> Even so I urge you to check out one of the Orient Bambino variants.


Technically, a DW only worths $10-$20... Those who bought DW might know very little about watches - what they actually paid for is the concept that DW bestows upon its watches. This might be pathetic, but this happens all the time. Not all people are true connoisseurs or avid watch lovers who have in-depth knowledge and understanding about watches. So, get a life... enjoy what you like.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

jardel said:


> Technically, a DW only worths $10-$20... Those who bought DW might know very little about watches - what they actually paid for is the concept that DW bestows upon its watches. This might be pathetic, but this happens all the time. Not all people are true connoisseurs or avid watch lovers who have in-depth knowledge and understanding about watches. So, get a life... enjoy what you like.


The OP comes here for advice, hence we give it.


----------



## Duckyone (Nov 22, 2015)

I am in the same boat as OP. My fiancée expressed her desire for a RG piece, and I've been looking around at various fashion brands because looks and name will probably have more recognition from her, not to mention price is lower than quality timepieces like the Bambino and such. I've mainly kept my eye on Daniel Wellington, Sturhling, Olivia Burton, etc in case there are any price drops with Black Friday coming up.

I did find a DW deal on eBay from a Chinese seller, but I'm unsure if the product is a real Daniel Wellington, or a cheaper knock off - http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161889583916

The DW website has a similar package going on right now with the included NATO strap, but of course at full MSRP


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would not expect much difference between a real and a fake DW quality wise.


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

plus one for the bambino

but DW is nice


----------



## FenFa (Apr 12, 2012)

I think silver is good for you.


----------



## FenFa (Apr 12, 2012)

jardel said:


> Technically, a DW only worths $10-$20... Those who bought DW might know very little about watches - what they actually paid for is the concept that DW bestows upon its watches. This might be pathetic, but this happens all the time. Not all people are true connoisseurs or avid watch lovers who have in-depth knowledge and understanding about watches. So, get a life... enjoy what you like.


I am absolutely agree!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The other thing is that these plain Shenzen watches get boring after a while. When on a stroll through Berlin DW watches are on sale everywhere, still too expensive for what you get of course.

Maybe passed their Zenith ?


----------



## jeremyworld (Jan 15, 2016)

I like DW design. But I think with their price, at least they should feature a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Dingo19 (Mar 28, 2018)

I laughed hard reading this.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

how about Fossil? i prefer you choose fossil with leather strap or stainless steel strap


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

DW watches look okay for cheaper fashion watches. I had the dapper model, which was misplaced somewhere. I liked it because it was 38mm and thin which fit my wrist well.

All quartz watches are probably not "worth" it, but they look good and do the job.


----------



## Deric Raven (Jul 16, 2019)

In my opinion, you should buy the watch you like as it is you who will have to live with it and wear it every day. DW watches are generally simple and classic. They have a Japanese quartz movement which is actually very good. They are not to my taste and I find them expensive for what they offer but each to his own. There is a lot of snobbery when it comes to watches. I have a few high end watches but my favourite is a quartz that I paid 500€ for. When it comes down to it, we each have our own taste and our own ideas of how to spend our money.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Clench your buttcheeks: In defence of DW post:

I don't get the outrage against DW on the likes of YouTube. Well, I kinda get it if I look at Amazon.com prices ($150-200!). But I live in the UK, and Amazon.co.uk has DW watches for around £60-70. I picked one up brand new for £62 (~$80 USD inc tax) before I knew much about watches.

And honestly, $80 for a fashion watch that has set a trend and made an impact on younger people is...fine. Yes, it is possible to find DW watches from China using the exact same parts (stolen from factory?) for ~$20 (implying the core manufacturing cost of the watch+box is prob around $15), but they don't pay for employees, mass marketing, quality control, overhead costs, etc. If you look at how the price is structured for sub-$500 watches (idk about expensive watches), the core manufacturing cost doesn't even cover half of the final price.

$80 is certainly not good value, but it's fine for a fashion watch. Most popular fashion watches like Skagen or Fossil are in that price range and don't offer much more, plus they haven't made an impact as DW has done recently.

Speaking of value, can someone then explain how something like a steel quartz Cartier Tank is 'worth' $5000? And why nobody complains about mid-high end watch brands hella overcharging?


joep2k said:


> All quartz watches are probably not "worth" it, but they look good and do the job.


Casio says hi


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'll add this here since i did a thread on it in f71 before i knew f386 existed.

I watched the youtubes and bought a fake DW. It was junk and i gave it away. It is currently not showing the right time going fast every day.

I got my real DW for £69 and its super sharp. FYI i like 'luxury' watches as much as 'Shi****ers'. I just paid for a Cartier Tank quartz which on the scheme of over priced has probably a larger profit margin than DW. Same with the rest of the Swiss. Quite like the look of the new Link. Similar to my Oysterdate.

I think if you turn your nose up at certain watches you are not enjoying the hobby. I loved my Invicta pro diver.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree, I think they're stylish watches for the amazon price of ~£65. Not good value for specs, but a very nice looking watch nonetheless.


----------



## Greg1234 (Jul 31, 2014)

Interested in these responses


----------



## Horophilia (Nov 27, 2019)

Well, I have my own view about this brand and I won't post it since it contains lots and lots of obscene words. 
But if I may suggest, there's a lot of other brands with a similar design (plain, clean, minimalist dial). Those brands have real soul mounted in their watch and I know 1 of those brands can be bought for less than DW (Orient Bambino). And if you have a couple more hundred bucks to spend, take a look at Junghans Max Bill (ETA 2824).


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)

I find some of the designs to be very attractive. However, the large DW logo looks like an upside down MD degree suffix. I don't know why, but it bothers me. 

I'm OK with quartz movements and currently eco-drive is the movement of choice for my lifestyle.


----------



## Horophilia (Nov 27, 2019)

Instead of DW, why don't you consider Junghans (Swiss) or Orient (Japan)? Both are minimalist watches and they mount automatic caliber (ETA for Junghans and in-house for Orient). They have reasonable price and won't bust your pocket.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

U have to give them credit for bringing people into watches. Here's mine with my Vario Graphic Nato.


----------

